# Udev instructions don't work for me

## blob2004

All -- I tried udev yesterday.  Boy it sure doesn't work as advertized!  Contrary to the docs, devfs was not unmounted.  Basically udev was started but did nothing.  Next I added devfs=nomount (after manually creating dev/console and dev/null (why?  Can't udev do that?) only to discover that X won't come up because there is no dev/mouse.  Looks to me like this thing needs a lot more work before it's ready for prime time.

----------

## bonki

IIRC the right parameter is gentoo=nodevfs.

You should have /dev/input/mouse0 though, change your XF86Config.

----------

## blob2004

using /dev/input/mouse0 seemed to work for X

specifying gentoo=nodevfs threw me into "maintenance mode"  Basically it couldn't mount anything, including hard drives.  

I went back to devfs=nomount and now I'm running with udev.

I still think this thing needs work.  At least the gentoo how-to needs work.

----------

## bonki

 *blob2004 wrote:*   

> using /dev/input/mouse0 seemed to work for X
> 
> I still think this thing needs work.  At least the gentoo how-to needs work.

 

Have you read Decibel's primer already?

----------

## blob2004

Thanks for the pointer.  That doc was so much better that the one on gentoo.org!  I read the background stuff and even (scary thought) understood most of it  :Smile: 

Now. I'm running a pure udev system.

Question:  Do I need to blow away the udev device tarball to clear out the old  devices from my devfs days?

----------

## bonki

 *blob2004 wrote:*   

> Thanks for the pointer.  That doc was so much better that the one on gentoo.org!

 

You're welcome  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Question:  Do I need to blow away the udev device tarball to clear out the old  devices from my devfs days?

 

If you set RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" the tarball isn't used anyway.

I'd keep it save and just not let it restore in case you might need it again (for whatever reason), though.

----------

## blob2004

OK things are generally working now.  One remaining problem:

When I start xterm under various window managers, I get the message:

open ttydev: Permission denied

passed master doesn't match slave

This is new since going pure udev.  What's happening here?  How can I fix it?

----------

## Decibels

What version of udev are you using. You might want to upgrade.

Link to: ttydev problem

Looks like it was an issue with udev 025-r1 permissions that was fixed in udev 027. 

If you don't want to upgrade (no reason not to   :Very Happy:  ) then will xterm work for root? If so you could just fix the permissions yourself. I'd go for the upgrade.

Later: blob2004 Thanks for the final update that that worked.   :Cool: 

----------

## blob2004

upgraded udev.  Things are fine!

----------

